# Bucks Meet - **TONIGHT** - The Pineapple, Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

By popular demand we're going back to the Pineapple again 

We're going to have to make the most of this place for the next couple of months as he's selling up to make way for a restaurant...so let's make sure we have a couple of huge meets before they go 8) 

For those that didn't come to the first one here, it's no longer at the Mulberry Bush - we're now going to The Pineapple in Amersham Common

It's a bit further from the M40 than the Mulberry Bush, but closer to the M25. 131 White Lion Road, Amersham Common, Bucks. HP7 9JY Tel: 07901677688

We had a great meal there earlier this month and the staff are very hospitable. They open up the restaurant especially for us and we get 10% discount too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So all those interested - get yourself down (or up) there for 7:15 onwards on the 7th Feb. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we always make everyone very welcome - bring your girlfriend/wife/partner along too if you like :wink:

Stick your name(s) down and I'll add you to the list 8)

NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
neil millard tt
thebears
markTT225
was
TTej
episteme
R6B TT and Mrs R6B TT
jdmave (who will definitely win the most miles travelled!!)
keithmt
Dr.Phibes
Adam TTR
slineTT
ajayp
kam
genocidalduck (possibly)
Terri_TT
JayGemson
JAAYDE

22 so far   It's gonna be a big one 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me me me - and Mr Me too...!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me me me - and Mr Me too...!!


So that's 4 of you in total then? :wink:

Duly added


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI paul will see you there i still owe you a beer.Neil


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok but i'm going on my own :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> HI paul will see you there i still owe you a beer.Neil


Excellent news Neil...on both counts 

Long time, no see!



thebears said:


> Ok but i'm going on my own :wink:


Mini-stag night with a few laydees present then :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on Bucks peeps - where are you all? 

Anyone from surrounding areas want to come along? You're more than welcome 

In the past we've had Bucks, Beds, Herts, Berks, London, Surrey and even Essex and Hampshire!!

Let's make this a nice big meet


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Paul, Put me on the list please. 

Barring nothing else falling off / breaking / blowing up on the car I should be there :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Hi Paul, Put me on the list please.
> 
> Barring nothing else falling off / breaking / blowing up on the car I should be there :roll:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Fingers crossed for you Mark


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Ok but i'm going on my own :wink:
> ...


I meant driving there alone! :wink: But if you want to arrange strippers then feel free  :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Ahh - now I see what you mean!! :roll: Not sure if Penny and Nicky would be up for the latter though!!! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

1 more for the list pls 8)

might be bring along a new Moro TTC owner too :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> 1 more for the list pls 8)
> 
> might be bring along a new Moro TTC owner too :wink:


 8) 8)

Tell me more on the newbie


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > 1 more for the list pls 8)
> ...


you mean is it a female Paul...Just ask the question :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

oh Was your bring your new girl down, ive heard so much about Barry, you seem to have really fallen this time. Is the Opp all finished now? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul put me down please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> oh Was your bring your new girl down, ive heard so much about Barry, you seem to have really fallen this time. Is the Opp all finished now? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul put me down please.


 :lol:

I really wasn't thinking that Dale :roll: (Honest!)

You're on the list Tej 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Paul

Will try and get to this meet but with current work load can't be 100% sure


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Will try and get to this meet but with current work load can't be 100% sure


Hey Vic, long time, no see.

Would be great to see you if you can make it - I'll put you on the list anyway


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTej said:


> oh Was your bring your new girl down, ive heard so much about Barry, you seem to have really fallen this time. Is the Opp all finished now? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Tej, thanks for recommended the same surgeon that did your Opp :wink: is it still painfull when you site down? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > oh Was your bring your new girl down, ive heard so much about Barry, you seem to have really fallen this time. Is the Opp all finished now? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I suppose it depends what he sites(_sic)_ on  :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Not sure you would be up for it if we were!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


I'm too much of a gentleman to ask anyway


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > oh Was your bring your new girl down, ive heard so much about Barry, you seem to have really fallen this time. Is the Opp all finished now? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

was said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > oh Was your bring your new girl down, ive heard so much about Barry, you seem to have really fallen this time. Is the Opp all finished now? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: No problem mate but I thought my surgeon said that you were not endowed enough to have the same penis reduction operation I had. :wink: :-*

I thought you an Barry were having a tuck.
 :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a meet virgin (note, im not a meat virgin! As in, i eat meat... Well not that kind of meat...Jesus :lol: :lol: I think ill shut up now ) so if you guys don't mind ill pop along and join in the fun. My car is not very 'modded' besides a de-quattroed grille and LED side lights, but then im hoping to gain some inspiration/advice from you lot when im there. So, if you don't mind, ill be asking lots of questions on

- Remapping
- Lowering a 3.2 (including tiebar issues)
- inspecting your 19 inchers (god, i should seriously just stop now)

Also, no :roll: at my kerbed wheels (thanks mostly to my nearest and dearest; can't really complain when she picks me up from a night out!)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We'll try to be there Paul - we're off to France on friday tho so it depends how 'ready' we are.

The Mk2 may have been slightly more modded by then though  It depends ...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

episteme said:


> I'm a meet virgin (note, im not a meat virgin! As in, i eat meat... Well not that kind of meat...Jesus :lol: :lol: I think ill shut up now ) so if you guys don't mind ill pop along and join in the fun. My car is not very 'modded' besides a de-quattroed grille and LED side lights, but then im hoping to gain some inspiration/advice from you lot when im there. So, if you don't mind, ill be asking lots of questions on
> 
> - Remapping
> - Lowering a 3.2 (including tiebar issues)
> ...


Come along, you can see a lowered and have a ride in re-mapped 3.2 and see the issues over tie bars. :?

It would be good to have some other "V's" in the car park


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

episteme said:


> I'm a meet virgin (note, im not a meat virgin! As in, i eat meat... Well not that kind of meat...Jesus :lol: :lol: I think ill shut up now ) so if you guys don't mind ill pop along and join in the fun. My car is not very 'modded' besides a de-quattroed grille and LED side lights, but then im hoping to gain some inspiration/advice from you lot when im there. So, if you don't mind, ill be asking lots of questions on
> 
> - Remapping
> - Lowering a 3.2 (including tiebar issues)
> ...


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] a newbie 

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a meet virgin (note, im not a meat virgin! As in, i eat meat... Well not that kind of meat...Jesus :lol: :lol: I think ill shut up now ) so if you guys don't mind ill pop along and join in the fun. My car is not very 'modded' besides a de-quattroed grille and LED side lights, but then im hoping to gain some inspiration/advice from you lot when im there. So, if you don't mind, ill be asking lots of questions on
> ...


Just make sure there's no bright xenons behind you when you show off that remap Dale :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> We'll try to be there Paul - we're off to France on friday tho so it depends how 'ready' we are.
> 
> The Mk2 may have been slightly more modded by then though  It depends ...


No exuses Rob - you must be there - I wanna see your mods :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Just make sure there's no bright xenons behind you when you show off that remap Dale :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll make sure the rear view mirror is working.

How the new mod Paul :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure there's no bright xenons behind you when you show off that remap Dale :roll: :wink:
> ...


Now the car is clean to match, they look 8) 8)

Still got the wobble though :x

Thanks for your helping hand on Saturday mate


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey

Nothing going on down the south coast and love driving my car so whats a few more miles so hope to be there.

Regards

Jdmave


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

Another meeting newbie here.......... will try and bring the MK2 along to the Pineapple (err....... didn't that pub used to have a reputation for... err....never mind, I'm sure it isn't now).


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

would like to come along but won't be able to make it until a bit later, so won't be eating if thats ok ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jdmave said:


> Hey
> 
> Nothing going on down the south coast and love driving my car so whats a few more miles so hope to be there.
> 
> ...


Wow - now that's what I call keen 8)

Look forward to meeting you 



keithmt said:


> Another meeting newbie here.......... will try and bring the MK2 along to the Pineapple (err....... didn't that pub used to have a reputation for... err....never mind, I'm sure it isn't now).


No such reputation any longer :wink: In fact it won Chiltern Family pub of the year last year 

Hope you can make it...at this rate there'll be more MKIIs that MKIs 



Dr.Phibes said:


> would like to come along but won't be able to make it until a bit later, so won't be eating if thats ok ?


Would be good to see you again Neal 

This really is turning into a great sized meet - hope the weather is kind to us. [smiley=sunny.gif]

Adam TTR is joining us too (just as long as there's nothing good on telly! :roll: :wink: )


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul count me in, it s been a long time and i missed a Bucks meet.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Paul count me in, it s been a long time and i missed a Bucks meet.


Hey Elias - definitely a while since we've seen you at a Bucks meet. You're on the list.

Will your good lady be joining us?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Paul

No my lady is busy on weds, so you will only have my company


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

is everyone bringing their powerballs?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> No my lady is busy on weds, so you will only have my company


And good company it is too 

TTej - I was thinking about that - do you think we might all look a bit sad :roll: :lol:

P.S. What's your fastest so far? :twisted:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> do you think we might all look a bit sad :roll: :lol:


Whad'ya mean 'think'??!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > do you think we might all look a bit sad :roll: :lol:
> ...


Like I "think" lexus lights are sad :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Point taken!! :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi
Please put me down, I will try my best 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kam said:


> Hi
> Please put me down, I will try my best 8)


Hi Kam,

You can be number 20


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


...funny - just like my age :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

So, after much persuading 'she' wont be joining me at the meet. It was going well until yesterday evening and:

"I dont get why id be interested in a load of boys all looking at each others cars. why would you want me there anyway, ill just be told "shush, you dont understand." 'ang on, you only want me there so you can get pissed and drive you home dont you?"

SO busted  :lol:


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey if I get there early (coming straight from work) is there any good places to nearby worth a visit (Legal suggestions please!!!)

Nearest ski slope so I can go gain some bruises??

Regards

jdmave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jdmave said:


> Hey if I get there early (coming straight from work) is there any good places to nearby worth a visit (Legal suggestions please!!!)
> 
> Nearest ski slope so I can go gain some bruises??
> 
> ...


Spearmint Rhino in Slough.

Sadly, we did have the steepest dry ski slope in the country in High Wycombe - until it caught fire last year, and the Council won't let them do what they want - build a snowdome in its place.


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Thats councils for you i suppose!!

Might pop to Milton Keynes and then across, whats a few more miles ah?

Regards

jdmave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

episteme - Actually it really isn't all about cars - it's much more of a social thing - several partners come along and there are a few female owners too (although not that many this time :roll: ).

jdmave - there's a pretty good dry slope in Hemel Hempstead too - probably closer than MK but obviously not as good as the snow slope there either.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I read on the forum some time ago that it is possible to change the car's parameters such that as you begin to drive off the doors lock automatically, as opposed to pressing the button yourself.

If anybody is bringing their laptop along to the meet. As a kind request and a few beers thrown in - could someone pls do this for me ?

ajayp


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> episteme - Actually it really isn't all about cars - it's much more of a social thing - several partners come along and there are a few female owners too (although not that many this time :roll: ).


I think I might count as 2 though!!!!

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ajayp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read on the forum some time ago that it is possible to change the car's parameters such that as you begin to drive off the doors lock automatically, as opposed to pressing the button yourself.
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone has a VAGCom they won't mind bringing. It's pretty easy to do the door coding (but only of you know the correct coding!!)

UPDATE - Was is bringing his along


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > episteme - Actually it really isn't all about cars - it's much more of a social thing - several partners come along and there are a few female owners too (although not that many this time :roll: ).
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

episteme said:


> 'ang on, you only want me there so you can get pissed and drive you home dont you?"


That's the only reason that I bring 'im indoors...... :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

phodge said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > 'ang on, you only want me there so you can get pissed and drive you home dont you?"
> ...


Yes, well, unfortunately my better (point of discussion in itself) half is not so willing :lol:

Maybe that's because even when hammered, I'm still protective of my precious TT and as such I'm a fairly awful passenger :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

If my other half isn't playing netball she will come along and she hates talking TT's and really enjoys the night.

PS great numbers Paul are your bribing people :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> If my other half isn't playing netball she will come along and she hates talking TT's and really enjoys the night.
> 
> PS great numbers Paul are your bribing people :wink:


Great if she can come 

Glad I don't have to bribe people as I really don't think I have anything that would be worthwhile giving away :lol:

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Looking forward to this one guys..........


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Looking forward to this one guys..........


I didnt realise you were coming

Paul, can you take my name off :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this one guys..........
> ...


I wouldn't worry Tej - there'll probably be something good on telly :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oi... stop talking about me like im not here!

i am coming! so take Tej off the list so i dont have to see him either


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> oi... stop talking about me like im not here!
> 
> i am coming! so take Tej off the list so i dont have to see him either


Only if I can have your wheels :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Cant we just move the meet and instead of 'Buck Meet', call it the 'No Adam Meet'

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> Cant we just move the meet and instead of 'Buck Meet', call it the 'No Adam Meet'
> 
> :wink:


Having not actually met him yet, I'll reserve judgement 'til I do :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Looking forward to this one guys..........


you bringing your bucket & sponge this time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this one guys..........
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Cant we just move the meet and instead of 'Buck Meet', call it the 'No Adam Meet'
> ...


I have... and I agree with TTej..!!

:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Put me down as a possible...Thanking you please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Put me down as a possible...Thanking you please.


 [smiley=dude.gif] My subtle hinting in a couple of threads worked then 

Hope you can make it mate - especially if it is the last we'll see of the RS at the Bucks meets (I know you've not made any decisions yet but you know what I mean)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down as a possible...Thanking you please.
> ...


  I leaning towards keeping her now. Think i'll wait till an S or RS TT.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Yay!! 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I wont be bringing the bucket and sponge... learn to have a shower before you come

phodge and NaughTTy have no fear - you will LOVE me! I could possibly be the nicest person you'll ever meet...

It will soon be called the No Tej coz we prefer Adam meet


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*


Adam TTR said:



I wont be bringing the bucket and sponge... learn to have a shower before you come

Click to expand...

*tut tut Adam

what a bad memory you have ........

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> I wont be bringing the bucket and sponge... learn to have a shower before you come
> 
> phodge and NaughTTy have no fear - you will LOVE me! I could possibly be the nicest person you'll ever meet...
> 
> It will soon be called the No Tej coz we prefer Adam meet


At least ill have someone to race back to the M25  (assuming you go back that way to Watford)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I wont be bringing the bucket and sponge... learn to have a shower before you come
> 
> phodge and NaughTTy have no fear - you will LOVE me! I could possibly be the nicest person you'll ever meet...
> 
> It will soon be called the No Tej coz we prefer Adam meet


Will you be doing remaps in the Car Park though ?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I wont be bringing the bucket and sponge... learn to have a shower before you come
> ...


sold all my equiptment, but i know a man who can...



episteme said:


> At least ill have someone to race back to the M25  (assuming you go back that way to Watford)


Yeah thats fine... while we are racing will you let me know if you think LEDs would look better on my rear number plate? :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

episteme said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I wont be bringing the bucket and sponge... learn to have a shower before you come
> ...


Just watch out for plod - usually quite a few round there in the evening :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Looks like i'll get a tug then


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like i'll get a tug then


Its not that kind of meet. :? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i'll get a tug then
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTej said:


> Cant we just move the meet and instead of 'Buck Meet', call it the 'No Adam Meet'
> 
> :wink:


We could always call it the Bucks and berks meet...?? (David's suggestion, not mine!)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTej said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i'll get a tug then
> ...


Bloody ell alots changed since the last one i attended


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Well we don't want to put off all the newcomers before they get there :lol:

Actually that's probably the wrong thing to call them :wink:  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Yes i prefer to call them virgins myself


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like i'll get a tug then


At least it won't be me this time then!


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I know I've nothing to worry about, ill be meeting everyone in the security of an unknown, dark pub car park 

Hang on a minute...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

episteme said:


> Well, I know I've nothing to worry about, ill be meeting everyone in the security of an unknown, dark pub car park
> 
> Hang on a minute...


Called the Pineapple :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

thebears said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I know I've nothing to worry about, ill be meeting everyone in the security of an unknown, dark pub car park
> ...


With a load of blokes trying to see who can spin their balls the most!  :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> With a load of blokes trying to see who can spin their balls the most!  :roll:


And comparing the colours of their balls :lol:

Mine's green, what's yours? :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Mine's green, what's yours? :roll:


  I hope its not infectous 

mines clear with red and blue stripes :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's green, what's yours? :roll:
> ...


Mines gone blue and it s flashing the more i play with it :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey everyone, last minute addition! Terri and myself will be joining you all, look forward to seeing everyone on Wednesday 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Hey everyone, last minute addition! Terri and myself will be joining you all, look forward to seeing everyone on Wednesday 8)


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Excellent news 8)

Looking forward to seeing you both.

To all those who've been to the Bucks meet before but missed last month - please remember it's not at the Mulberry Bush any more :wink:

Methinks this is going to be a cracking meet - make sure you all wrap up warm - it's gonna be a







one!


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Do they serve food? I'm moving house tomorrow and have no idea what state the kitchen will be in; I've also got to fit in cleaning the car somehow! :lol:

I don't wanna starve to death :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

episteme said:


> Do they serve food? I'm moving house tomorrow and have no idea what state the kitchen will be in; I've also got to fit in cleaning the car somehow! :lol:
> 
> I don't wanna starve to death :?


Definitely - the food is really good. 

Most of us will be sitting down for a meal - No way I'm standing out in the cold all evening. :wink:

Good luck with the move - hope you get in in time to get to the meet nice and early. Best to get food orders in earlyish so they can get cracking in the kitchen 

Well timed question actually - I spoke to the owner yesterday to confirm numbers and he told me that they will have a limited menu this week. I presume this is because he's winding the place down for the impending sale but he assured me there will still be plenty of choice.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam has forced me yet again :roll:

I'll be there.. :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I may be in an A3  :x


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Do they serve food? I'm moving house tomorrow and have no idea what state the kitchen will be in; I've also got to fit in cleaning the car somehow! :lol:
> ...


I bet even the limited menu will beat my extensive choice of Pot Noodles :lol:

I'll be there on time, probably one of the first in fact, as I'm off work tomorrow (obviously) and have to be out of this house by midday - Of course my priority after that will be valeting my car . I mean uh, unpacking :roll: Sad thing is, I know exactly where my Virosol, baby bath, cloths. mitts and swissol are...no idea where my clothes, documents and food are  Oh well :lol:

Incidentally, is there a special award for "moving-house-and-still-making-TT-meet" available? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Adam has forced me yet again :roll:
> 
> I'll be there.. :wink:


Ally the way from Sunny Essex - nice one JAAYDE


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

episteme said:


> I know exactly where my Virosol, baby bath, cloths. mitts and swissol are...no idea where my clothes, documents and food are  Oh well :lol:


So you'll be the hungry, naked one in a shiny TT then  :lol:



episteme said:


> Incidentally, is there a special award for "moving-house-and-still-making-TT-meet" available? :lol:


You might get a mention in the article in absolutte :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I may be in an A3  :x

































We'll try not to notice :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Mate

Not going to be able to make it (WORK)

But have a good meet


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Sorry Mate
> 
> Not going to be able to make it (WORK)
> 
> But have a good meet


Shame Vic - it's been a while. I think you need a different job that allows you time off for meets :wink:

See you soon.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Adam has forced me yet again :roll:
> 
> I'll be there.. :wink:


Jays original excuse for not attending is 'its valentines day' lol

A true man! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,

I'll have to be a 'maybe if I can make it' for tonight - we're off on hols on friday and there's too much to do to get ready.

Sorry mate, if I'm late out from work I may pop in for a pint if I can


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'll have to be a 'maybe if I can make it' for tonight - we're off on hols on friday and there's too much to do to get ready.
> 
> Sorry mate, if I'm late out from work I may pop in for a pint if I can


No worries Rob - hope you can make it if you have time. You probably need some practice on the Powerball anyway :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just a quick note to everyone:

As you probably know, it is going to be incredibly cold tonight and heavy snow in the morning so pleeeeaase make sure you all drive extremely carefully to and from the meet tonight. I don't want to hear of any mishaps before, after or during one of our meets. :wink:

_"This was a public service announcement"_ 

Also, if you intend eating (which I hope most will) please bring enough cash as it makes sorting the bill out a whole lot easier.

Thanks and see you all tonight


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

we'll be fine!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sowwy Paul can't make it now....Mum wants me to visit. So inconsiderate. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Sowwy Paul can't make it now....Mum wants me to visit. So inconsiderate. :roll:


S'all right mate - I understand.

Maybe you could bring her with you - I'm sure she'd love to get out and meet us all :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Mate
> ...


I think I do as well, but booked by Ferry trip for Le-Mans now the Mansion House Hotel Poole, then back to work


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not long to go now folks - see you all tonight.

Ajayp will probably have got the drinks in already as he's just phoned me and on his way....from Watford!!! Think he'll be there a tad early :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Paul, I'm gonna come along too, if that's OK.

Bit last minute.com, but what the heck!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

see you there Cam!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Just got back, Thanks Paul for organising another great meet and really good to see everybody again. 

Ajayp, really sorry i didnt get a chance to talk to you mate and you didnt show up at the garage.  Next meet

Cam i think youll need to get those Angel eyes sorted, your car seemed to have a nervous twitch. :wink:, and definatly found my favorite Mk2 colour. Sahara Silver. 

Cant wait to see the pics, looks like the police rapid responce wasnt fast enough. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Nice to meet you all again... I know Was took the official photos but heres mine anyway!

Some of the pics arent all that as i'm still getting used to the camera Was made me buy 

If any of you have issues with your numberplate being shown please let me know and i'll take it off.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TTej said:


> Just got back, Thanks Paul for organising another great meet and really good to see everybody again.
> 
> Ajayp, really sorry i didnt get a chance to talk to you mate and you didnt show up at the garage.  Next meet
> 
> ...


Just got back too guys..

My first meet and it was good to meet some you guys in person. Some really nice cars in the car park and let me tell ya the freezing weather didn't stop me checking them out! 

Paul, Seeing them angel eyes on your motor has made my mind up for sure. Cheers!

TTej, No worries mate we catch up on the next one! Garage?!?  I went in for a bit, was on phone, came out and you lot had legged it!

For a sec I took it personally :lol:

Thanx Paul for organising the meet and I look forward to the next one. Hopefully with a new pod!! :!:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

TTej said:


> Cam i think youll need to get those Angel eyes sorted, your car seemed to have a nervous twitch. :wink:


Yep, that'll be the quality replacement bulbs from our friends over at UltraLEDs!!!

Good fun tonight, really enjoyed it, thanks Paul :-*

Good to meet the known faces again and a few of the newer members e.g. AjayP and the definately male JAAYDE :lol:

Adam. great pics mate

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Great pics and a great meet,

Well the rapid response certainly arrived after we left and follwed me, paul and the good doctor phibes

PC overtakes me and tugs me and Paul!!! Spot check guys but you should have seen the Female Copper who took my details WOW

Worth every second of it


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thebears said:


> but you should have seent he Female Copper who took my details WOW
> 
> Worth every second of it


<mind starts wondering>


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Another great meet Paul, thanks :-*

Had a great time last night. Good to see you all and meet some new faces 

Jay, thanks for coming with me. :wink: As always you were a pleasure 

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> Great pics and a great meet,
> 
> Well the rapid response certainly arrived after we left and follwed me, paul and the good doctor phibes
> 
> ...


What are you like!!! They just can't keep away, can they?

Thanks guys, and girls :wink: , it was really good to see you all again. And a huge turn out on a very cold night....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for coming last night - what a brilliant evening - great to see several new faces and all the regulars and not-so-regulars!!

Thanks for posting the pics Adam - pretty good considering you weren't the one with the tripod and you're still getting used to the camera. 

I spoke to Michael, the owner, just before we left and he said they may still be there next month - he'll keep us informed. I asked what his next venture will be but he's keeping it quiet for now - he'll let me know when things are finalised - I got the impression it might be a possibility for a new venue so fingers crossed 

Apologies to Ajay once again for leaving him behind when we moved down to Audi - I honestly thought you were around when we all left  Good to meet you anyway 

Just to explain why the police stopped us - they had heard from Audi/passers by (not sure which) that there were people in the car park taking pictures of the cars. Apparently Audi have had a few thefts in the last month or so and were obviously worried that we were taking pics of what we might come back and steal. Once we explained that they were all our cars and we were sad gits taking pictures of them for a club magazine, they were fine :lol:

Actually I was really impressed with how friendly they were and Dale's right - the female cop was Gorgeous with capital 'G'!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

I wish I had followed up on Dale's suggestion that we get a picture of them, blue lights and all, to put with the rest of the shots of the night :wink: :lol:

See you all next month


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant meet!!

:lol: at you guys getting tugged, wish I'd seen that!

Great to meet you ajayp, chuck me a PM to arrange a VAG-COM diagnostic to get your dodgy fuel consumption looked at.

See you all next month hopefully


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Just to explain why the police stopped us - they had heard from Audi/passers by (not sure which) that there were people in the car park taking pictures of the cars. Apparently Audi have had a few thefts in the last month or so and were obviously worried that we were taking pics of what we might come back and steal. Once we explained that they were all our cars and we were sad gits taking pictures of them for a club magazine, they were fine :lol:
> 
> Actually I was really impressed with how friendly they were and Dale's right - the female cop was Gorgeous with capital 'G'!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> ...


I thought it was your dodgy number plate light Paul but did'nt want to say :wink:

No they were really good with us, just wished we did that pic of the tall, slim, blonde, female [smiley=iloveyou.gif] copper.........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just to explain why the police stopped us - they had heard from Audi/passers by (not sure which) that there were people in the car park taking pictures of the cars. Apparently Audi have had a few thefts in the last month or so and were obviously worried that we were taking pics of what we might come back and steal. Once we explained that they were all our cars and we were sad gits taking pictures of them for a club magazine, they were fine :lol:
> ...


Erm...Blonde?...That was the bloke you perv :roll: :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

what an excellent meet 8)

cheers Paul of pulling it all together [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

will post some pics up later (including a very spooky one :lol: )

was good meeting some new faces,

see you all soon 
w.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

JayGemson said:


> Great to meet you ajayp, chuck me a PM to arrange a VAG-COM diagnostic to get your dodgy fuel consumption looked at.


Hi mate, like wise and thanks for offering to do that for us.


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi paul good meet nice to see you all again. neil.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Guys,

Firstly accept my apologies for not making it; as you saw from my last post i was moving house that day and, well, somewhat underestimated the huge amount of work. We didn't finish until gone 1am, was trying to get it all done before the snow!! Looks like I missed a really great meet and im now gutted :|

I hope there will be another one soon!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We guessed as much. I moved house just before Christmas - we did it ourselves and I think we got to bed at 2am.

Never again - someone else is going to do it all for us next time :roll:

Hope to see you at the next one when you're more settled in


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all, this is the standard apology for not forefilling my promise to my TT to get it out to socialise with other TT's.

Really hope to make it to a meet soon.

(No police though pls, as I can just see a few TT'ers thinking its a stripper gram ala 'Days of Thunder') :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Hi all, this is the standard apology for not forefilling my promise to my TT to get it out to socialise with other TT's.
> 
> Really hope to make it to a meet soon.
> 
> (No police though pls, as I can just see a few TT'ers thinking its a stripper gram ala 'Days of Thunder') :lol:


No worries Dimitris.

As always, it would be great to see you if/when you can make it


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

It was finally good to be able to put faces to the names off all the very well looked after TT's you all have..

Had a good laugh just can't wait till summer (i've got the bug meet bug :roll: )

CamV6.. I now have vag com myself and tested it and i works like a dream, did you get sorted...? (I'm sorry i was not that drop dead gorgeous lady you where expecting, i will try harder next time :wink: )

Adam.. thanks for pointing me in the right direction home  (nice pics aswell)

I was great meeting you all hope to see you all again soon :wink: ...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

episteme said:


> Guys,
> 
> Firstly accept my apologies for not making it; as you saw from my last post i was moving house that day and, well, somewhat underestimated the huge amount of work. We didn't finish until gone 1am, was trying to get it all done before the snow!! Looks like I missed a really great meet and im now gutted :|
> 
> I hope there will be another one soon!!


we knew why you didnt make it so no worries... you'll just have to track me down in watford and we'll see what yr TT can do then! 

Jaayde - Bet yr glad you came now! You were gonna go the wrong way around the M25! lol Another drink you owe me...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Jaayde - Bet yr glad you came now! You were gonna go the wrong way around the M25! lol Another drink you owe me...


lol... soon i will owe you a night out on me.. :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jeez, will you two stop flirting! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Jeez, will you two stop flirting! :lol:


Dont be jealous Cam... :!:


----------

